# Depend Silhouettes



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Any success with these for ibs?


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

Moving away from the secure x plus? I can't imagine a pull up would work well without some kind of leak guard. If you can fit in them, a goodnite would work better than a depend.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother bought me a new, short and satiny (and tight-fitting) dress as a gift for a special birthday dinner he's taking me on next weekend, and I need a very discrete diaper that can hold a full pee without leaking and a bowel movement if needed.

My usual diapers are too visible under my dress, even with pantyhose on.

I thought the Silhouettes looked discrete and feminine for a special occasion.


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

I mean, Abena and tranquility both have pullups with leak guards and can hold a full pee and one more.

There are these new goodnight "tru fit", which are basically a pair of underwear with a repaceable pad. Haven't tried them, but having bowel movement in something like that would be tricky. Kind of like, a Russian Roulette. Don't know if you will have a big more small accident, and I'm sure that the anxiety of a diaper not being able to hold a full accident would probably cause an accident in itself.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I ended up wearing normal disposable diapers under my birthday dress (with sheer pantyhose), as I didn't have money to buy Depend Silhouettes.

But this week I bought a bag of 20 of Silhouettes for about $20 for an upcoming Christmas party and decided to try wearing them to church this AM with a sweater dress and pantyhose.

They're incredibly soft and stretchy with the padded diaper part down further than normal - very comfortable and discreet, especially with pantyhose over them - and they're a cute pink color. I wore Hanes Silk Reflections sheer off white pantyhose with control top with my off white sweater dress and they provided just the right amount of compression to help totally disguise my Silhouette under my static prone and clingy sweater dress.

Before we even left for church I wet my Silhouette while standing in our kitchen while my brother (who knew I was trying these) predicted we'd soon have a wet floor. But the Silhouette held the almost minute long flood of pee with no issue, but was definitely soaked. Now for the downside of these - to change my wet Silhouette I needed to remove my pantyhose, and you'd need to do the same with pants. Kind of a pain, especially when I do 8-10 diaper changes a day. Soon I had the wet one in the trash and a fresh Silhouette on and we headed to church. Another wet Silhouette during the service and change - no issues.

We went to the mall next. My sweet brother who knows I love balloons but couldn't afford the $10 surprised me with an adorable enormous Mickey Mouse mylar balloon from the service desk. We ate at the food court, shopped, and my brother held my Mickey for me while I ran in the bathroom and changed yet another wet Silhouette. We left for home and once we got to my brother's car I decided to set my Mickey balloon free. I let go of the ribbon and my brother and I watched as my brother's gift ever so slowly spun in circles as it climbed higher and higher and was soon gone forever. Bye Mickey! 

On the way home we were stopped a light when I got my normal uncontrollable urge to have a bowel movement post-and food court lunch and almost immediately began filling my Silhouette with very messy poop. My poor brother, no stranger to me filling my diapers, heard this and asked if I was ok. But I kept going and with each wave there was the humiliating squishing sound of more poop filling my pull up diaper. But here's the amazing thing - NO leaks once I got home, got my dress and pantyhose off and cleaned up with wipes (lots!). When I pulled the Silhouette down most of the nasty soft BM stayed in the diaper which I carefully placed in my diaper dekor (like a diaper genie). Granted it wasn't full diarrhea but it was close and there was a TON of poop, it's amazing there wasn't a leak though my pantyhose probably helped snug the diaper and prevent leaking.

Bottom line these Silhouettes may be a way to give some confidence to people who fear IBS attacks while out - it'd certainly be better than no protection.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Also - they have men's versions that aren't pink


----------

